# Please advise on new Flat Roof



## bgpowell93 (3 mo ago)

I just recently had a very reputable company put on a new epdm flat roof. Here are some photos of concern to me. There is an area of water pooling, and multiple places with bubbles and nail points. Please advise.


----------



## jared.higgins.irg (3 mo ago)

bgpowell93 said:


> I just recently had a very reputable company put on a new epdm flat roof. Here are some photos of concern to me. There is an area of water pooling, and multiple places with bubbles and nail points. Please advise.
> View attachment 4974
> 
> View attachment 4975
> ...


What concerns me most is the insulation plate pattern. Most definitely did not use appropriate amount around edge perimeter. Hopefully high winds during a storm doesn't carry your new roof off with it.


----------

